# Help - Cash is driving me crazy!!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I've had a nasty cold for the last two days and I've been laid up in bed pretty much the whole time. Needless to say, Cash hasn't been out for a walk - he's been able to run around the backyard, but we all know that's not enough.  

Any suggestions to keep him occupied and not constantly jumping on me, bringing me all of his toys and barking at me every time I fall asleep? I tried talking to my other dog, Cooper, and asked him to keep Cash occupied, but he doesn't seem to understand what I'm saying


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd recommend a dose of cement. Harden the F up and get your pup out for a walk.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No magical help from me, I'm afraid. 

When we first brought Sam home the only option I had was to get going. Despite my lower back pain (chiropractors went nuts with $$$ dancing in their mind). 
Fast forward a year and a half later and the back pain is history. 

The only option, I mean the only option is to get going. Take the dog outside.


----------



## abarrueto (Jun 25, 2012)

I've noticed that doing a lot of training/mental stimulation has similar effects to long walks.
Give it a try.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Bully sticks & LOTS of them. We buy the bulk packs at Costco. They smell horrible, but it's the only thing that keeps her occupied for long periods of time. We also give her raw marrow bones, but they are more expensive & don't last as long.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Deer and elk antlers are an other good option. It has taken kauzy over a month to get half way through a 6"x3/4" piece and he spends hours a day working on it


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey CrazyCash,

what about going to the butcher (or maybe someone can do it for you) and buying a nice knuckle and I promise - you won't see and hear your dog for few hours ;D

Get well soon!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Call a neighbor who has a dog and ask if they can help - doggie play date at their place (the new surroundings will mentally tire him out), any on-leash walking (it sounds like any will help you at this point), supervised zoomie time someplace off leash. Make sure to offer to return the favor! Especially now that school is starting, your problem may be a dream come true once parent/teacher conferences and open houses start.

Alternatively, ask them for a recommendation for a local doggie day care or dog walker. Same deal - it sounds like anything will help Cash/you at this point.

I also agree with LaVidaLoca about the knuckle. Pet stores sell them here under the Merrick name. $5.00


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Awww, hope you feel better soon! We would probably send the boy to doggy day camp or a neighbors if possible. Or actually, hire a dog walker. I forgot, we've done that before. We had a dog walker come on a regular basis when I was working full time. Hubby stayed home sick several days and did not even THINK about cancelling the dog walker - even more reason. 

For us, a knuckle bone would probably work for a few hours and training most certainly works if you are up for it. 3 fifteen minute sessions an hour apart and Oso is usually pooped. I could also imagine doing off leash with lots of ball throwing (depending on how sick you are!)

Let us know what worked!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm back in the land of the living and finally got little crazy out for a walk today and the picture below is what he looks like now - ahhh, some relief. 

Thanks for all the advice, I'll have to stock up on bully sticks and knuckles for the next time - and come up with a sick day plan for next time!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad you're feeling better!


----------

